# New 32 Gb Micro SD Card Problem



## usbar (Jun 24, 2011)

Hy guys!

Im coming for your help.

I bought a new SD Card 32 Gb Class 6 Kingston. I put it in my Droid X, and i cant pass any file, then ill perform a full restore, making a data and cache wipe, and also ill format the Micro SD, Now i can transfer the files to the Micro SD but when ill disconnect my Droid X from my laptop a lot of files are missing and dissapear.

What thats means? And what can i do?

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

As far as SD Cards go I tend to stick with Sandisk cards. They have the most compatibility with a wide variety of devices. I have a 32gb Class 4 Sandisk card in my DX and it works great. There are a couple things I would try.

1.) Format the card with a program called SD Formatter (google it to find the download) I have had issues formatting SD cards with Windows (not sure what you used before) and this app worked. 
2.) If this doesn't work try a different card to see if the DX will recognize it.

Have you tried this card in something else to see if it may be a defective card?


----------



## griz.droidx (Jun 29, 2011)

Not sure about this, but I am thinking of getting an sd card 32gb myself. They are still a bit expensive though. Especially for a good one.

You might actually have to format the SD card as FAT32. Windows is probably formatting it as NTFS. The stock card is FAT32. You might could possibly use a lnux filesystem, of course it wouldn't be readable under windows without special software.. And since some linux systems might not support read/write for NTFS, thats why theyre fat32. Just my two cents.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

not trolling, but you'd probably get more responses if you post in the proper section... 
You have your problem listed as a rom/kernel release, as well...

This would be the best place...

http://rootzwiki.com/forumdisplay.php?17-Droid-X

...Just trying to help, since I don't have a better answer than either of the previous posts...

WERD!!! ::wink::


----------

